# sintering parts



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.compaxinc.com/pressing.htm

Anybody used this technique to obtain parts ,gears or crankshafts ?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with Dan Rowe over on the 7/8ths Lounge. I think he may have.

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to make molds to do this, expensive.

You can 3d print with metal bearing stuff, and then they heat it to sinter it. This leaves gaps that they can then fill. Cheaper, no molds and plenty strong.

Greg


----------

